# Rare Find In Canada: 1959 5F8-A Tweed Twin



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I got really lucky and located an original 1959 Tweed Twin in BC Canada. It was in a remote area. I got it from the original owners family. Bought new in 1959. Original owner is long passed, RIP.
I was able to buy it. I wasted little time to finish the transaction and get the amp home. I opened it up to find aside from the tubes, it appears to be all stock. Everything. It appears to have never been serviced. It has a blown bias cap and will not be played and tested as is.

On my way home from the purchase, I stopped at a great viewing spot for a quick photo shoot. You may recognize the landscape here from the back of our old Canadian $100 bill. That's Kamloops Lake.
I am a little undecided what to do. Sell it as is all stock or fix only what is absolutely necessary and enjoy it.
I have some tough decisions to make. I got it for a good price, so if I flip it I could do well. Or just keep it and play it for life. Here it is as I got it. Not a museum piece by any means, but very rare no less.
Chassis SN A00714. Matching tube chart with same SN. Production stamp "ID". April 1959.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Aren't those going for absolutely crazy crazy money down south these days? Certain high-profile players giving them some love publicly?

I love your collection and how that would fill a gap, but I would be so tempted to do just enough to get it going (because you can) and cashing out. Heresy, I know, moving it out of Canada, but with the dollar difference and all.........

I guess we can file this under 'first world problems' eh? Good luck with the decision. I'm sure you'll either enjoy it while you have it, or for a long, long time. And nice photo!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow

congrats. thats a killer pickup.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Man, you are on a roll lately.

PS. Great picture, but the back of the old $100 was Lake Okanagan viewed from Naramata Bench.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yes I have had an incredible streak of luck for the past while. It's humbling. My collection has grown fast. I am starting to think about how best to secure and protect my vintage amps.

Does anyone have experience with insuring vintage collecables. How do I go about getting them properly appraised? I know I am very dialed into market and condition of my amps. Is there a professional expert? 

Sorry about the $100 bill image. Someone told me it was Kamloops Lake years ago.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd have it serviced and keep it.....doubtful that you'll ever find another at a good price


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I bet Keith Urban would fly up and buy that from you personally. He loves those tweed twins.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Scottone said:


> I'd have it serviced and keep it.....doubtful that you'll ever find another at a good price


Ditto


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I do all my own amp maint and repairs. 
So no I will not take it to a tech. I trust nobody with it. Lol. 

I at least need hear it. Right? I am leaning toward servicing it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

keithb7 said:


> I do all my own amp maint and repairs.
> So no I will not take it to a tech. I trust nobody with it. Lol.
> 
> I at least need hear it. Right? I am leaning toward servicing it.


Of course. Leo didn't build us toys to look at!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

That's a cool find and in (western) Canada to boot.

I try to consider things like this on a scale of regret. Are you going to regret getting rid of it, or regret keeping it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It will only appreciate in value, so just keep it.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

LanceT said:


> I try to consider things like this on a scale of regret. Are you going to regret getting rid of it, or regret keeping it.


I really like how you phrased this. My old professor used to call this the driveway test as it applied to motorcycles and cars. Really try to imagine the car you want (or want to get rid of) sitting in your driveway. Now imagine the opposite, or a different scenario. Now without thinking, which scenario makes you feel at peace on a gut level? That's your answer. 

But I like the way you phrased it better.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

You guys are right. I'll regret selling it, if I do that. I am very fortunate in many ways. Look at my signature... I'm fortunate I'm still married and get to keep all my stuff. My wife puts up with all my guitar stuff. It's ridiculous what amps I have. But, I'm weak. I love 'em and play 'em all on a regular basis. My own guilt has me thinking about selling it. If I do decide to keep it, something else has to go. For some weird reason then I can jusify owning this amp. Either this amp goes or I sacrifice something else and keep it. Tough call. Very tough.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I can help if you want that Princeton to have a new home. PM me if you're ever thinking oF it. 

Congrats on a great find.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, i would love to here it. And by here, I mean hear.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

keithb7 said:


> I do all my own amp maint and repairs.
> So no I will not take it to a tech. I trust nobody with it. Lol.
> 
> I at least need hear it. Right? I am leaning toward servicing it.



Congrats !...........will you post some clips of this nice piece of History !?


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes. Sound clips definitely will be shared. Will need time to get it serviced.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keithb7 said:


> Sorry about the $100 bill image. Someone told me it was Kamloops Lake years ago.


I was just funning with you. I know that view well though. We rent a cottage on the bench every summer.

PS. If you are ever looking for adding a nice Tremolux to the collection let me know. Would trade for DR if the absolute number of amps is a spousal issue.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

So are we talking about a mid 50's Tweed Tremolux? Do tell us more about it. Don't worry about hijacking my thread.
This is a tweed amp thread. LOL.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keithb7 said:


> So are we talking about a mid 50's Tweed Tremolux? Do tell us more about it. Don't worry about hijacking my thread.
> This is a tweed amp thread. LOL.


Sorry, blackface. All my tweed amps are gone. PM if you are interested. Maybe I can even deliver if you can wait 'til August.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Now that's a score ... thats what Joe Bonamassa has been using lately ..congrats


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

sambonee said:


> I can help if you want that Princeton to have a new home. PM me if you're ever thinking oF it.
> 
> Congrats on a great find.


That'll be an amp that my kids will sell off after I'm gone from this world. It's a cool unique little amp that sounds great. I have no plans to let it go sorry.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

A guy I know in Montreal found one of those and I think he got 20k US. I would never keep an amp worth that much.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes that does seem to be the current value. Crazy hey? I am talking to my insurance provider now for a quote.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Finally got to crank this Twin to 10. I took it to a remote area with a gen-set and jammed with a buddy for 2 hours.
2 amps. This 59 Twin and my 1971 Super Reverb. Here's a clip and a photo.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-142220760%2F1959-twin-5f8-a


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

keithb7 said:


> Finally got to crank this Twin to 10. I took it to a remote area with a gen-set and jammed with a buddy for 2 hours.
> 2 amps. This 59 Twin and my 1971 Super Reverb. Here's a clip and a photo.
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the greatest photos EVER! Love it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great pic, cool playing, fabulous tones and 

.....not enough beer!!!*#*(


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> I was just funning with you. I know that view well though. We rent a cottage on the bench every summer.
> 
> PS. If you are ever looking for adding a nice Tremolux to the collection let me know. Would trade for DR if the absolute number of amps is a spousal issue.


Good country there but up lake is better. I lived across the lake before I moved here. 


keithb7 said:


> Finally got to crank this Twin to 10. I took it to a remote area with a gen-set and jammed with a buddy for 2 hours.
> 2 amps. This 59 Twin and my 1971 Super Reverb. Here's a clip and a photo.
> 
> 
> ...


Not too derail but that area looks familiar.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Electraglide I picked the first spot that seemed remote enough with natural sound barriers. Lol. Yes there are better spots further down the lake for sure, for better photo ops. This one though kinda nails "2 hicks living the dream cranking a 59 Twin" though. Wouldn't ya say? Lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

An old BC tourism ad. Pretty sure they meant Super. Reverb. British Columbia. Momentary lapse on their part.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keithb7 said:


> Electraglide I picked the first spot that seemed remote enough with natural sound barriers. Lol. Yes there are better spots further down the lake for sure, for better photo ops. This one though kinda nails "2 hicks living the dream cranking a 59 Twin" though. Wouldn't ya say? Lol.


Sneaky posted a pic from Naramata, I lived in Summerland but grew up on the other end of OK Lake. Where you're playing has the feel of the area between Kamloops and Merrit on 5A. As for cranking the Twin there's a bowl heading towards the Douglas Lake Ranch that has damned good accoustics.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW !!!!
What a find for you. Congrats.
Yes keep it and enjoy the wonderful tone. I actually was lucky enough myself to have one of those years back. Bought it in Toronto through an ad in the old Bargain Hunter Press. I sooooo wish I still had it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

faracaster said:


> WOW !!!!
> What a find for you. Congrats.
> Yes keep it and enjoy the wonderful tone. I actually was lucky enough myself to have one of those years back. Bought it in Toronto through an ad in the old Bargain Hunter Press. I sooooo wish I still had it.


I miss the bargain hunter!


----------

